# Dang Obsession SS!!!!!!!!!!!



## yellowhammer73 (Jul 23, 2011)

The wife, my daughter, and I were at the blast and we shot the 3-d range when we were threw I noticed my Bowtech had a limb starting to split!!!!  well we were right beside the Obession booth and I picked one up. Well after talking to pashinthru and test firing one I knew I had to have one!! I talked to Dennis for about an hour or so and the next thing I know is I'm leaving with a brand new obsession SS!!! Got back to club just in time to put on a rest and a D loop. Shot her instinctively for about 30 minutes and it's by far the smoothest bow I've ever shot!! Thanks Dennis and passinthru for the help, info, and time. Guys you've gotta shoot this bow. Oh by the way I just bought the wife a new bowtech heartbreaker and she is wanting her own Obsession SS and putting the bowtech on creiglist! Love that DANG bow!!!!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 23, 2011)

Your hooked fer sure now. Slap ruined !


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jul 24, 2011)

I need to shoot one of these thing's...


----------



## pasinthrough (Jul 24, 2011)

Great news!  I'm glad you're happy with it.   The deer are in for some tough times this year!


----------



## Georgia71 (Jul 24, 2011)

yellowhammer, I was in the same boat as you bud! I got my SS and before I new it.........WHAM she had one to and she loves it! Pink camo and all.


----------



## nadams (Jul 24, 2011)

whats the retail on those bows?


----------



## pasinthrough (Jul 24, 2011)

nadams said:


> whats the retail on those bows?


 

PM sent


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jul 24, 2011)

pasinthrough said:


> PM sent


 Send me a retail PM also


----------



## 76 Maverick (Jul 24, 2011)

1gr8bldr said:


> Send me a retail PM also



x2.


----------



## hound dog (Jul 24, 2011)

nadams said:


> whats the retail on those bows?



Nick you need to get with me on this bow if you thinking about it.

Sorry pasinthrough he is a good friend of mine you can't have him.LOL


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jul 24, 2011)

whats the closest dealer to gainesville


----------



## missalot (Jul 24, 2011)

some one pm me the price .fixen to throw down some money on a rig ,been reading and watching about the ss.looks and sounds like a gem.


----------



## pasinthrough (Jul 25, 2011)

missalot said:


> some one pm me the price .fixen to throw down some money on a rig ,been reading and watching about the ss.looks and sounds like a gem.


 
Yet another PM sent


----------



## pasinthrough (Jul 25, 2011)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> whats the closest dealer to gainesville


 

Franklin's in Athens is going to carry them, I think.  At any rate, call them up and ask when they will be getting some in.


----------



## psechaos (Jul 25, 2011)

pasinthrough said:


> PM sent



send one my way to i want to know what im looking at spending on one of these


----------



## pasinthrough (Jul 25, 2011)

psechaos said:


> send one my way to i want to know what im looking at spending on one of these


 
Done


----------



## 4x4 (Jul 25, 2011)

pasinthrough said:


> Franklin's in Athens is going to carry them, I think.  At any rate, call them up and ask when they will be getting some in.



Since when do they carry archery equiptment?


----------



## pasinthrough (Jul 25, 2011)

4x4offroad99 said:


> Since when do they carry archery equiptment?


 

That's just what I thought I heard.   I might be wrong.  It wouldn't be the first time...


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 25, 2011)

4x4offroad99 said:


> Since when do they carry archery equiptment?



That's what I was thinking....hmmm...maybe take a trip up there for the cost day sale so that the bow is back down to retail price


----------



## SGaither (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't know when they started selling archery equipment but I was in there the Saturday before father's day looking for handgun grips and they had completely re-organized the store. Their archery counter is in the back left corner where the fishing stuff used to be.  I meandered over that way and noticed a lot of Bowtechs hanging up, the one that caught my eye is the invasion.  Had someone been working at the counter I would have asked to shoot it but they must have been at lunch.  I didn't pay much attention to any other bow line so I can't say what they carry.

On a side note I did receive top notch customer service from the guys at the gun counter, they offered their assistance, opinions and treated me with respect.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jul 25, 2011)

Yep last time I was in Franklin's they had some Bowtech's in the back in the archery section. Not very big and I have no idea if they know how to setup a bow, but they sell archery stuff now.

Derik let me know if they do start carrying them because I would like to go shoot one.


----------



## beersndeer (Jul 25, 2011)

Does anyone have a website for this company???


----------



## hound dog (Jul 25, 2011)

beersndeer said:


> Does anyone have a website for this company???



http://www.obsessionarcheryinc.com/


----------



## nadams (Jul 25, 2011)

all of yall must be tryin to get on the pro staff... lol 
i havent shot one so i cannot knock the bow, but it looks like a knock off mathews to me, with dual cams.... ill have to give one a draw though


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jul 25, 2011)

Ummmm, it might look like an Elite or Athens but don't see Mathews. Franklins has had bows since late spring. Not much in there as far as accesories. If any one gets a bow there and would rather have some one else set it up. I'm in Watkinsville and would be happy to help.


----------



## hound dog (Jul 25, 2011)

nadams said:


> all of yall must be tryin to get on the pro staff... lol
> i havent shot one so i cannot knock the bow, but it looks like a knock off mathews to me, with dual cams.... ill have to give one a draw though



OK I think we covered it all. This bow looks like every bow out. LOL

Pro staff level 10


----------



## nadams (Jul 25, 2011)

Lol....


----------



## Frank-n-Tines (Jul 25, 2011)

What you meant to say, Jody, is it outperforms every bow out there!


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 25, 2011)

sliksix said:


> What you meant to say, Jody, is it outperforms every bow out there!



Now, while it is a top notch bow, and I like it....I don't know if I'd go that far.......

Hmmmm.....it looks like a RossBowLiteMartiAthews.....good grief..
It is what it is, a fine bow that shoots really good, holds really good, smooth and fast enough.....but still not my EVO....


----------



## Frank-n-Tines (Jul 25, 2011)

OK, David, maybe a little over the top but can't wait to lay down a blood trail with it this fall.  I guess we all have that in common!   It was good to see you and daughter at the Blast.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jul 25, 2011)

alligood729 said:


> Now, while it is a top notch bow, and I like it....I don't know if I'd go that far.......
> 
> Hmmmm.....it looks like a RossBowLiteMartiAthenthews.....good grief..
> It is what it is, a fine bow that shoots really good, holds really good, smooth and fast enough.....but still not my EVO....



Yeah, I wouldn't take it that far either..maybe it is to someone that has not shot all the other bows out there. Lol


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jul 25, 2011)

Obsession is the BEST bow EVER....all these other guys are biased...


----------



## Backwoods Boy 25 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Obsession*

I have to agree. I was at the gon shootout this weekend and shot one of the obsession bows.  They are by far the best shooting bow I have ever shot. I have shot numerous mathews and bowtechs and they dont even compare to this bow.


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 26, 2011)

sliksix said:


> OK, David, maybe a little over the top but can't wait to lay down a blood trail with it this fall.  I guess we all have that in common!   It was good to see you and daughter at the Blast.





nhancedsvt said:


> Obsession is the BEST bow EVER....all these other guys are biased...


----------



## blazer21 (Jul 26, 2011)

Its a shame if Franklins carrys that bow! Heard a lot about the obsession and just had a friend I work with get one from the blast. He loves it!  He has shot many manufacturers, maybe they got some different personnel working at franklins.


----------



## SGaither (Jul 26, 2011)

12ptsteve said:


> 12 pt archery in covington ga. is dealer and bows should be in this week. (770)784-1111 www.twelvepointarchery.com



 I'm itching to shoot this bow, can't wait til you get one in, I know where I will be spending my lunch break.


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 26, 2011)

sliksix said:


> OK, David, maybe a little over the top but can't wait to lay down a blood trail with it this fall.  I guess we all have that in common!   It was good to see you and daughter at the Blast.



I have no doubt that you will do just that!


----------



## KMckie786 (Jul 26, 2011)

alligood729 said:


> Now, while it is a top notch bow, and I like it....I don't know if I'd go that far.......
> 
> Hmmmm.....it looks like a RossBowLiteMartiAthews.....good grief..
> It is what it is, a fine bow that shoots really good, holds really good, smooth and fast enough.....but still not my EVO....



The EVO is a BEAST! Nothing else comes close!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 26, 2011)

KMckie786 said:


> The EVO is a BEAST! Nothing else comes close!!!


----------



## hound dog (Jul 26, 2011)

OK got one set up with a 26 draw pulling 60 lb with a 330 gr arrow  with 80% let off shooting 295fps. I'm not done with it still got some tweaking to do. o and the first shot through paper well you will see.


----------



## Bow Only (Jul 26, 2011)

hound dog said:


> OK I think we covered it all. This bow looks like every bow out. LOL
> 
> Pro staff level 10



There is no Level 10 Prostaff, we stopped it at Level 5 to save on ink.  Everyone has to make sacrifices in this economy.


----------



## hound dog (Jul 26, 2011)

Bow Only said:


> There is no Level 10 Prostaff, we stopped it at Level 5 to save on ink.  Everyone has to make sacrifices in this economy.



Ok the I'm beyond a level. I'm just me there is no number.


----------



## SWWTV (Jul 26, 2011)

nadams said:


> all of yall must be tryin to get on the pro staff... lol
> i havent shot one so i cannot knock the bow, but it looks like a knock off mathews to me, with dual cams.... ill have to give one a draw though



Mathews " Catch us if you can " 
Obsession SS  " Now that we've caught ya whats next " lol

check the spec out its different than a Mathews. I will say Mathews makes a great Bow with out a doubt. The Two Track Dual Sync Obsession SS cam shoots awesome very forgiven.


----------



## hound dog (Jul 26, 2011)

nadams said:


> all of yall must be tryin to get on the pro staff... lol
> i havent shot one so i cannot knock the bow, but it looks like a knock off mathews to me, with dual cams.... ill have to give one a draw though





SWWTV said:


> Mathews " Catch us if you can "
> Obsession SS  " Now that we've caught ya whats next " lol
> 
> check the spec out its different than a Mathews. I will say Mathews makes a great Bow with out a doubt. The Two Track Dual Sync Obsession SS cam shoots awesome very forgiven.




Nick I have one at the house come by and shoot it any time.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jul 26, 2011)

When I checked the dealer locator, it said Hammond s has them.....Anyone ever seen them there???


----------



## Johnbob_3 (Jul 26, 2011)

The story on Franklin's supposedly carrying the Obsession SS is true.  They have a new archery section set up by one of the young guys who used to be at Georgia Outdoors Sports on Highway 29 North out of Athens.  Georgia Outdoors Sports went out of business and the guy got a job at Franklin's selling guns and set up the archery portion for them.  I can't say more than that about it as I haven't been in there yet for a look-see.  I got my Obsession SS bow set up at Archery Traditions on West Broad Street in Athens and they did a very good job.  However, they are a Mathews and Hoyt shop and that caused them to look down their noses at it at first.       Even though they were impressed with shooting my Obsession and paper tuning it, they didn't jump at the opportunity to carry it...at least not yet.  Mitch is a first-class young man and Jim, the owner, is a very strong believer in customer service.  They made sure I was happy with the set up and I even came back for some help as my bowstring stretched and they got the D-loop and peep back they way they should be after the string stretched and twisted.  I shot both the Mathews Z7 and the Hoyt CSX 35 as well as looked at the Carbon Matrix there the day before I shot the Obsession SS at the July RAC shoot.  Needless to say, I thought the Obsession was a much smoother draw with less vibration after the shot.  I actually did not like the draw cycle on the Hoyt one darn bit, but really liked the Z7 a whole lot - nearly bought that one.  However, the Obsession won out as I shot it a few times and I don't regret it one bit.  The only problem I have with my bow is it shoots better than I can aim it apparently!  More practice really ought to solve that though...


----------



## chall (Aug 22, 2011)

I go into Franklins at least one or two times a month and its great. Now they do carry Obsession bows along with others. The service has been great. If your in Athens, its a great place for sportsmen


----------



## kh67148 (Aug 25, 2011)

Glad to see yet another happy Obsession owner. They are simply the bset!


----------



## hound dog (Aug 25, 2011)

You know why.


----------



## gsmith (Aug 30, 2011)

Do you still have the heartbreaker?  If so, what color?


----------



## DouglasB. (Aug 30, 2011)

Ok ok ok.... I'm tired of reading these threads.... I'm in Newnan. Anyone wanna PM me with bare bow cost and where I can put my hands on one? 

29" draw and around 72 pounds is usually what I'm set at. 334 grain arrow.... What kinda IBO are you all getting with those specs??


----------



## pasinthrough (Aug 30, 2011)

DouglasB. said:


> ... Anyone wanna PM me with bare bow cost and where I can put my hands on one?


 
PM sent


----------



## CraigX2 (Aug 30, 2011)

Is there an Obsession dealer south of I-20 pref 75 south. $$$?


----------



## BradMyers (Aug 30, 2011)

DouglasB. said:


> Ok ok ok.... I'm tired of reading these threads.... I'm in Newnan. Anyone wanna PM me with bare bow cost and where I can put my hands on one?
> 
> 29" draw and around 72 pounds is usually what I'm set at. 334 grain arrow.... What kinda IBO are you all getting with those specs??



Yea, go see my buddy Steve over at H&S Tackle Shack where City Limits use to be. He's even got one you can shoot. I'll be going there tomorrow, let me know when you're going by & I'll try to meet ya there. BTW give me a little more advance notice on the cold ones next time.


----------



## tmooney (Sep 11, 2011)

Would like a PM as well.  Closest to me reasonably is Adventure Outdoors and I don't know the Bow guys much.  Any advise is appreciated and looking at bare cost as well.


----------



## rhodes31072 (Sep 11, 2011)

I would like the retail price on one of these bows too please!


----------



## pasinthrough (Sep 12, 2011)

PMs sent


----------



## J Gilbert (Sep 12, 2011)

Tmooney, does Adventure Outdoors have a range?  I was planning to stop by there and talk with the bow guys about becoming an Obsession dealer once I get my bow in. If they have a range then I'll figure out a date and let you know so you can check mine out while I'm there


----------



## Corey J (Sep 12, 2011)

hit me up with the price also please!! thanks


----------



## Flash (Sep 12, 2011)

What is the weight of a bare bow?  Does Chuck's in Warner Robins carry them?  

PM me cost too


----------



## pasinthrough (Sep 12, 2011)

3.5 pounds.  PM sent


----------



## shoot2grill (Sep 12, 2011)

Is it against the rules or something to just post the price of this bow?why does it have to be pm?


----------



## hound dog (Sep 12, 2011)

shoot2grill said:


> Is it against the rules or something to just post the price of this bow?why does it have to be pm?



PM sent. J K . Yep it is.


----------



## hancock husler (Sep 12, 2011)

What does this bow run exactly. Looking for a new bow maybe and I don't want a Matthews


----------



## pasinthrough (Sep 12, 2011)

hancock husler said:


> What does this bow run exactly. Looking for a new bow maybe and I don't want a Matthews


 

PM Sent


----------



## shoot2grill (Sep 13, 2011)

hound dog said:


> PM sent. J K . Yep it is.


Ok well send me the price for a lefty ... may be time to retire the ol martin after 15 years of great service.


----------



## willholl79 (Sep 13, 2011)

^^^^^what he said.  I need a price on a lefty also.


----------



## COCHISE (Sep 18, 2011)

I'd like to get a price on a lefty model too...

Thanks!


----------



## hound dog (Sep 18, 2011)

shoot2grill said:


> Ok well send me the price for a lefty ... may be time to retire the ol martin after 15 years of great service.





willholl79 said:


> ^^^^^what he said.  I need a price on a lefty also.





COCHISE said:


> I'd like to get a price on a lefty model too...
> 
> Thanks!



Pm sent


----------



## hudso8 (Nov 24, 2011)

hi im also looking for a new setup, can i get a pm w. retail cost?


----------



## sutton1 (Nov 24, 2011)

Bought mine at Franklin's 2 weeks ago and love it left the mathews in the closet at home


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Nov 25, 2011)

Have they come out with a speed bow yet or are they planning on it


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Nov 25, 2011)

*speed*

How many lbs do you shoot arrow weight and draw length? I had one shooting 348fps with 26" draw 5g per pound. That was with over 6 inch brace.Maybe 2012 model..What would a 30" draw shoot....


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Nov 25, 2011)

30 inch 418 arrow at 70 lbs. I would like  7 inch brace. Dennis shot one of my arrows bare bow out of the SS and I think he got around 292?


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Nov 25, 2011)

*speed*

Maybe you could try a 350g arrow that would speed you up ..How much speed are you looking for?


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Nov 25, 2011)

Can't go that low and stay above 5 grains per pound at my length. Want to be above 300 for the flatest trajectory I can get.


----------



## Gable1965 (Nov 26, 2011)

Does anyone that own this bow actually pay full retail?? everyone Ive talked to that has one is on there "prostaff" and got it cheaper....just sayin


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Nov 26, 2011)

*Ss*

That was before dealers also to field test bows.This year apps will be taken only a select few will be chosen and current staff will have to send in a new app. unless otherwise approved by Dennis. Not sure when apps.will be taken but l will say real soon as the 2012 models are almost ready..:swords:


----------



## copeland7 (Dec 6, 2011)

I shoot a lefty obsession, love it. So smooth. I am pulling 72 pounds and it fells like 60.

If anyone is in the NGA area and wants to try out the southpaw let me know.


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 7, 2011)

For 2012, I'm hearing speeds I've never heard of before in the archery business for a hunting bow.  I'm talking about something I consider "shootable."  Think of an Omen with the draw force curve and other properties of an Obsession SS.  It will be the talk of the ATA.


----------



## J Gilbert (Dec 7, 2011)

Bow Only said:


> For 2012, I'm hearing speeds I've never heard of before in the archery business for a hunting bow.  I'm talking about something I consider "shootable."  Think of an Omen with the draw force curve and other properties of an Obsession SS.  *It will be the talk of the ATA.*



I sure hope so, still trying to work out a way to go up with Dennis and the crew but of course it has to be the first week of class for me.  And I'll have one of the new models as soon as it's released, from what Dennis has told me I'm pretty excited


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Dec 7, 2011)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> How many lbs do you shoot arrow weight and draw length? I had one shooting 348fps with 26" draw 5g per pound. That was with over 6 inch brace.Maybe 2012 model..What would a 30" draw shoot....



Is this a typo?

Im shooting a destroyer 350 with a longer draw length and shot an IBO arrow through the chrono and was not getting that kind of speed.

I know the advertised IBO of these bows are not that of a destroyer, so I was just wondering.


----------



## J Gilbert (Dec 7, 2011)

HAPPY DAD said:


> Is this a typo?
> 
> Im shooting a destroyer 350 with a longer draw length and shot an IBO arrow through the chrono and was not getting that kind of speed.
> 
> I know the advertised IBO of these bows are not that of a destroyer, so I was just wondering.



Haven't seen it in person yet, but I've been told 345 myself


----------

